# My First Bell & Ross - BR01-92 Heritage



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Picked up my first Bell & Ross last week. I love the heritage and the strap is so cool! It's a little short for my 7 3/4" wrist, but still looks great. Here are some pics.


----------



## Ames (Feb 2, 2008)

Good looking watch. That's one of my favorite straps.


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Absolutely Stunning! Congrats!


----------



## billyp7718 (Nov 7, 2011)

Ames said:


> Good looking watch. That's one of my favorite straps.


X 2

Congrats on the watch!


----------



## coris (May 1, 2009)

The only thing cooler than that Heritage is your avatar!

All kidding aside, beautiful B&R. And yes, the strap looks great. Very nice along with the PVD finish. 

Enjoy that one.


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ames said:


> Good looking watch. That's one of my favorite straps.





akira23 said:


> Absolutely Stunning! Congrats!





billyp7718 said:


> X 2
> 
> Congrats on the watch!


Thanks guys...wore it all weekend.



coris said:


> The only thing cooler than that Heritage is your avatar!
> 
> All kidding aside, beautiful B&R. And yes, the strap looks great. Very nice along with the PVD finish.
> 
> Enjoy that one.


LOL...thanks. I photoshopped it so he's painting my car. :-d


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

nice watch and great pics!
Welcome and all the best.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Grats on the purchase!!!
Absolutely love the whole Heritage line!!
Wear it in the best!!


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

You're balling, Russ! First the new 177, now the Heritage! What's next? Man, you buy watches quicker than I do lol


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Very nice. Congrats!!!


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

simoncudd said:


> nice watch and great pics!
> Welcome and all the best.





rockin'ron said:


> Grats on the purchase!!!
> Absolutely love the whole Heritage line!!
> Wear it in the best!!





Cybotron said:


> Very nice. Congrats!!!


Thanks guys...loving this watch.



StiloTime said:


> You're balling, Russ! First the new 177, now the Heritage! What's next? Man, you buy watches quicker than I do lol


LOL...I'm thinking of starting a support group. 

This watch thing is so addictive. I also recently picked up another Hamilton (pilot), a Deep Blue Daynight PVD, and a Laco. Is there any medication I can take?


----------



## TISSOT PRX (Aug 5, 2011)

Dangeruss3 said:


> This watch thing is so addictive...Is there any medication I can take?


Yes,.. For me recession was a good remedy.

GFC also worked pretty well, I believe it was invented in the US too.

Oh and nice watch buddy.


----------



## Dq___ (Jun 10, 2012)

great looking watch! Wish i had one


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

I love the heritage strap, but decided to have one made to change the look from time to time. BJ Strap made this for me.


----------



## TISSOT PRX (Aug 5, 2011)

Looking good dangeruss3.


----------



## Kitsakis (Nov 11, 2012)

Beautiful watch. Enjoy in good health.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Dangeruss3 said:


> I love the heritage strap, but decided to have one made to change the look from time to time. BJ Strap made this for me.
> 
> View attachment 754035


That looks gorgeous !!! Great combo ..


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

...yes, love the look.


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Decided to sell the BJ Strap (it's over in the strap section if anyone's interested), because it just looks so good on the original. It was a little too bright and new, so after getting some advice from someone here on WUS, I decided to work on making it more "vintage". Using some Sno Seal I was able to darken it, and make it look more worn. I'm pretty happy with the results.


----------



## Sebas_H (Aug 20, 2012)

Congratulations. One of my fav' Bell & Ross. Love the fusion of classic meets modern. Where it with pride!


----------

